# New addition to the family



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Just picked up the PT145 Pro for carry. Haven't had the chance to fire it yet. It's very comfortable in my hand and easy to conceal.

Here's a pic of my Beretta PX4 Storm .40 and his new playmate. Not a great picture because I took it with my phone.


Cheers! :drinkers:


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Most excellent... congrats.. let us know how it shoots... was looking really hard at one today at a gunshow but had run out of money by the time I got to the only table that was selling new ones... I am looking real hard at getting the PT145 or a Bersa Thunder 45.. I have not shot either...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dj let us know how that puppy barks. It sure looks good.

Best Baldy..


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll be using both next weekend with a buddy who is on SWAT. He'll be showing me a few things basic tactics. I'll let you know how my new toy works out. :smt023


----------

